

Ask HN: Where could I find a Ruby developer to make a prototype? - pjharrin

I am currently looking for a Ruby developer to make a prototype and not entirely sure where to look. A freelancer (&#62;$30/hr) is a bit out of the price range. I am looking for somebody who has great communication skills, possibly a student looking for a paid internship or one with some free time? I have heard some not so great things about the rent-a-coder sites and was hoping that the HN community could help me out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks a ton!
======
JohnnyBrown
I can write Ruby, and I'm a student who's looking to build a portfolio. Check
out theJohnnyBrown.com and get in touch with me. It won't be free but I can
work with your budget.

------
spooneybarger
Decent ruby developers are usually in high demand these days. If you are
looking for someone to do a prototype and get paid crap ( which is basically
what you are saying ), then I wouldn't be so selective about the language and
just find anyone who might possible have those skills you want.

On the other hand, if I'm decent developer w/ great communication skills, why
would I build your prototype when I could go out and get better paying work?

